# Can somebody identify this spider please



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Need to know a location.

Might be a brown recluse. dangerous.


ED


----------



## ave1024 (Aug 26, 2016)

Long Island, NY

thx


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Take it to your County Agriculture Office, someone there can definitely tell you what it is. 

Ugly thing ain't it?


ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks similar to a Brown Grass spider.


----------

